# Island beds - the reason why



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Aha

Motorhome manufacturers have provided island beds for our four legged friends to use...


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

awww Jenny... so much like our Ollie, he'd be assuming that position too!

I take it your still looking after her Russ... when we gunna see you next?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI Russell


I assume what you are getting at is that the island bed means that there is room for you to sleep on the floor either side :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

Stew - even I would not sleep on the floor for a dog. Saying that, when Oscar was ill in France and could not get on the bed, I did sleep on the floor with him. Bless him.

Here is another pic of Her Ladyship.

Russell


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAAHHH she is lovely Russell, she looks very regal sat there, and obviously enjoys staying with you, I bet you spoil her rotten, 

here is our cheeky madam Tizzie, being the boss of the others is hard work :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry guys,but even if I was a doggy person,I would never let a dog anywhere near my bed,or any other for that matter.Nice looking dog though.

steve


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Spoilt rotten as usual Russell :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Anne - those three look like bundles of fun.

Rita - of course, she is absolutely ruined.

Russell


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Bundles of fun Russell !!! thats an understatement. Luckily the other 2 I can send home at the end of the day, they are 2 dogs and Tizzie is a girl, I need say no more, I am knackered chasing them away from her, the sooner Nicola takes them to the vets the better :wink: :wink: :roll: :lol: 

Anne


----------

